# Welcome TO SV



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome everyone.

And Thanks go out to Brian for making the new section.

Now lets all learn how the SV can help.


----------



## xray (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you Brian and everyone else that made this possible. I look forward to learning as much as I can about SV cooking with the help from other members of SMF.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes this is great!

It's going to be a learning experience for all of us!

Al


----------



## bellaru (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you. 
But now I have to buy a new toy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2017)

Aloha!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 19, 2017)

My finger has hovered over the purchase button several times, this may push me to finally clicking!


----------



## boomerangg22 (Jan 19, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> My finger has hovered over the purchase button several times, this may push me to finally clicking!


come on CB do it. you know your gonna anyway LOL


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats and thank you to the forum for opening the SV discussion topic!! As I write this, I'm compelled to inform you that I am enjoying my lunch of home made meat sauce with SV garlic basil polenta.  

Yes, the SV can do much more than meats, fish and chicken, with the same incredible results!!!! Polenta without all the stirring and forearm burns from the splattering corn meal. Too simple!

Looking forward to sharing insights, experiences, and advice with our SV members!

Cheers!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 19, 2017)

What a wonderful surprise and thank you so much for this great forum addition to our already great SMF!  Excellent addition!  We needed this!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> My finger has hovered over the purchase button several times, this may push me to finally clicking!


Yoda: Want one you do

CB: But master i have a wife to ask.

Yoda: Kill you only once she can.

CB: But but

Yoda: No Buts, Do or do not. CB Use the force.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2017)

The Anova is a good SV.













anovsv4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 19, 2017


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 19, 2017)

I just started looking more closely at SV last night, and behold, today I find a new topic for a forum on it! Is it a sign??? Thinking I could try it without anything real fancy first and if I like the results, get some equipment. I read a post yesterday where Cranky said he had a steak done SV recently and it was the best steak he ever had. I make great steak, but I think the next ones will be SV and then a char for comparison purposes. Will do a thread when the time comes.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to this! Instead of scouring the internet there'll be ideas and tips right here.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for adding this section to SMF !   :yahoo:


----------



## sqwib (Jan 23, 2017)

Mods, please move this from General Discussions to SV

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158646/sous-vide-discussion


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Mods, please move this from General Discussions to SV
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158646/sous-vide-discussion


Thats allot to move. It could disrupt everything in the world


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Mods, please move this from General Discussions to SV
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158646/sous-vide-discussion



Thesres the thread I've been looking for since I got my SV unit! 

Thanks for bumping it up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thesres the thread I've been looking for since I got my SV unit!
> 
> Thanks for bumping it up.


We can move it here if y'all want. Your call


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

nepas said:


> We can move it here if y'all want. Your call



It has a ton of good info in it. Even a good candidate for a sticky


----------



## sqwib (Jan 23, 2017)

No problem I'll start a thread and post the link, would that be OK?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> No problem I'll start a thread and post the link, would that be OK?


Or i can just move the 1st post on the link.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

It should be there now. Easy for folks to find.


----------

